
Mira: create simple read-only APIs from CSV files - r0muald
https://github.com/davbre/mira
======
cdcarter
This is not the same as, but quite similar to, 18F's Open Data Maker.

> The goal of this project is to make it easy to turn a lot of potentially
> large csv files into open data via an API and the ability for people to
> download smaller csv files with a subset of the data.

[https://github.com/18F/open-data-maker/](https://github.com/18F/open-data-
maker/)

~~~
EvanPlaice
Interesting, I was looking into doing something similar when I wrote jquery-
csv.

Have you considered including the YAML metadata directly in the CSV file using
front-matter? That would make the data + schema more portable/reusable.

Also, keep an eye on the WHATWG. They recently formed a working group
specifically focused on CSV. Looks like they're working to add CSV support as
a web standard including inline validation.
[http://www.w3.org/2013/csvw/wiki/Main_Page](http://www.w3.org/2013/csvw/wiki/Main_Page)

------
oxguy3
This is pretty much EXACTLY the application my team was about to write from
scratch some time in the next month. Using Mira is gonna save us a ton of
time. Thanks for the awesome tool!

~~~
johnhenry
This is pretty much EXACTLY the application my team should have written
instead of trying that buggy redis-based solution. Using Mira would have saved
us a ton of time. Thanks for the awesome tool!

------
ecaron
You've got to respect a project with 44 commits but a Gemfile that hasn't
changed since the very beginning - that's some very impressive planning!

------
LeonB
Reminiscent of "Dos on Dope" (from 2005...
[http://www.secretgeek.net/dod_intro](http://www.secretgeek.net/dod_intro)),
to wit: "In DoD we embrace the NoSQL movement and jump straight to the data-
store of the future: a CSV file."

------
OGDavid
This is really interesting! Can I ask what the specific business use case(s)
were behind this?

